# OMG How wrong is this!!!!!!!



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

http://www.pickmeupmagazine.co.uk/real_lives/I_breastfeed_my_dog_article_293284.html

Cannot believe what Ive just read........in fact Im speechless (and yes thats a first) 

/links


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

weeble said:


> Cannot believe what Ive just read........in fact Im speechless (and yes thats a first)


That makes 2 of us!    

Sue


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Sue I nearly fell off my chair. First from shock, then from laughing!!! Nowt weirder than folk I guess! 
<get down Lilly, its not dinner time yet>


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Wraakgodin said:


> weeble said:
> 
> 
> > Cannot believe what Ive just read........in fact Im speechless (and yes thats a first)
> ...


3 of us. that is just sick or perverted or both


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

That has made me feel sick


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2010)

I have a dog and a cat and occasionally DP and I are both very useless and suddenly realise we have run out of food for them. In those situations I tend to open a tin of tuna or a bit of ham. NEVER EVER EVER would I think - 'maybe I could breast feed the Westie?' 
So very wrong


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Sorry Sallyanne.

PMSL Moo  

Maybe Im just weird then cos after the initial bluuuugh reaction, I lmao!


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Yuck!! That is sick!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

that is just plain wrong


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

WTF??

That is gross


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Thats just wrong on so many levels I feel sick!!!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Ewwwww!


----------



## Emelbee (May 15, 2005)

To each their own I guess....


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Vile, Sick, Perverted, the woman needs locking up, disgusting wench. Ughhhhh

Definately my opinions not FF's!


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Of course! 

bleugh! yak yuk yak!


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

<thinks.....hmmmmm what can I find next>

Shes a looker though eh Ceri


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Oh god Weebs dont go lookin for owt else, I've just had my tea!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Wrong, wrong, wrong, wrong, WRONG!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)

I can't even face clicking on that link!


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥ (Jan 5, 2005)

One word!!!

WEIRDO


----------



## bangles (Nov 4, 2009)

And so will we - cos Pickmeupmagazine with pay her another grand for 'My breast surgery after dog 'nip' horror'


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

OMFG!



CLP


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)

weeble said:


> Shes a looker though eh Ceri


     
That is exactly what DP and I said - she has the beauty of a Jeremy Kyle show guest


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Yuck!! The things people do...........then to make it worse they insist on telling the rest of the world!!  My DH would have left me if I'd started BF'ing the 2 German Shepherds, I wouldn't of blamed him


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

moo2275 said:


> weeble said:
> 
> 
> > Shes a looker though eh Ceri
> ...


And the intelligence, obviously!


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

it was bad enough reading the start of the story but to hear she is doing it while pregnant again and has planned out when she will be starting feeding the dog again
just plain weird


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

I just keep going over the line: _"Within seconds, her long, pink tongue was gently licking my skin."_ with a sort of horrified grimace on my face.



I like to think Im fairly liberally minded but... Wrong *Wrong* *WRONG!!!*

C~x


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

Well, that's just helped with my diet as I really don't fancy eating after that bit!!!!


----------



## Beep (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm stunned.  OMG what is she on to think thats normal.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2010)

I think she's been reading a bit too much Nancy Friday.  I mean, she must be getting some sort of kick out it this !!


----------



## Murf (Jun 18, 2009)

It actually makes you feel queasy doesn't it.  It's gross, does she not know her beloved Dixie licks it's own AR*E at every opportunity it gets, not to mention doggy breath.  I love dogs but come on, No No No No No !!!!


----------



## living-the-good-life (Jan 29, 2009)

That is so very very wrong  what is she thinking, her child probably has worms!! When you've been feeding for as long as she had, the breasts are no longer swollen, so I think she was doing it purely for her own pleasure (maybe even sexual) she didn't have a partner afterall 

Social Chameleon - I read that article, she was wrong too 

Caz I think it sounds like literature from a porno! Horrid horrid horrid 


Caz said:


> I just keep going over the line: _"Within seconds, her long, pink tongue was gently licking my skin."_ with a sort of horrified grimace on my face.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2010)

living-the-good-life said:


> Caz I think it sounds like literature from a porno! Horrid horrid horrid
> 
> 
> Caz said:
> ...


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm sorry, but i'm in the camp of initial horror and then



OMG!!!


----------



## bangles (Nov 4, 2009)

You have to wonder why Ted Collins and Paul Murphy left her, don't you girls.  I hope those two men are dining out on their new found fame - or at least getting a couple of congratulatory pints bought for them down at 'The Feathers.'  Just as well she told us their surnames, so that we all know exactly who it is we're talking about.  Bet they're made up!


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

bangles said:


> You have to wonder why Ted Collins and Paul Murphy left her, don't you girls. I hope those two men are dining out on their new found fame - or at least getting a couple of congratulatory pints bought for them down at 'The Feathers.' Just as well she told us their surnames, so that we all know exactly who it is we're talking about. Bet they're made up!


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Somebody needs to ring Jeremy Kyle............NOW!!!


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

bangles said:


> You have to wonder why Ted Collins and Paul Murphy left her, don't you girls.


Er, not so much, no.... 



> I hope those two men are dining out on their new found fame - or at least getting a couple of congratulatory pints bought for them down at 'The Feathers.' Just as well she told us their surnames, so that we all know exactly who it is we're talking about. Bet they're made up!


Absolutely the only reason why their full names are given, that I can think of, is because she knows how hideously humiliating this is going to be for them. I mean, imagine going into the pub with all your mates after your ex girfriend has just admitted in a national scandal rag that she lets her dog wrap its long pink tongue around her nips? 
Their mates must be howling with laughter. 

Poor b*stards.

Poor bloody kids!

C~x


----------



## bangles (Nov 4, 2009)

Okay - prize then for the FFer with the best show tag line for the bottom of the screen on the Kyle Show - as in it's usually something like 'My mother slept with my husband - is my sister my step daughter? - DNA results live' - but what would they put for this dear lady?  I'm tired and the creative juices have dried up for the night - any else come up with any entries?


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Just showed this to dh and he completely freaked!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

sallywags said:


> Just showed this to dh and he completely freaked!!


I haven't even shared this with him yet either


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I tried to get him to read the whole article but he was having none of it!! He didn't get past the headline and the picture!!


----------



## Beep (Oct 2, 2008)

Bangles best Kyle Tag line for this lady........ how about.

My Dog turns me on.

 

I still cant get over this story you know, its so wrong on so many levels


----------



## bangles (Nov 4, 2009)

Good one - there's clearly something like that going on isn't there.  Bit of a Charlotte Bronte.


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

bangles said:


> Okay - prize then for the FFer with the best show tag line for the bottom of the screen on the Kyle Show - as in it's usually something like 'My mother slept with my husband - is my sister my step daughter? - DNA results live' - but what would they put for this dear lady? I'm tired and the creative juices have dried up for the night - any else come up with any entries?


LOVE SICK MOM, MARRY'S DOG! <gaggs>


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

OMG !!!!   that is sooooo wrong, but i can't help pmsl


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

yuck, yuck yuck soooooo wrong


----------

